
SoftBank-backed iBuyer Opendoor lays off roughly 600 employees - developerdylan
https://www.businessinsider.com/softbank-backed-ibuyer-opendoor-lays-off-roughly-600-employees-2020-4
======
developerdylan
Non-paywalled link:

[https://www.housingwire.com/articles/opendoor-lays-
off-35-of...](https://www.housingwire.com/articles/opendoor-lays-off-35-of-
its-staff/)

